# show some skin...



## bottlemania (Jun 20, 2007)

I found this curious thing at a garage sale the other day.  It's hard to describe.  Someone has taken layers of some sort of skin and sewn them together to form a little folding "booklet" type thing.  They then cut into the top layer, forming drawings.  Lastly, they rubbed ink into the cuts to bolden them.  I'm not sure even of the language but it appears to be either Thai or Tibetan.  Anyone know for sure?  Anyone know anything about this?  Sorry for the poor pics.
 Paul


----------



## bottlemania (Jun 20, 2007)

This is the other side...It appears to be some sort of "lesson" or psalm or something.


----------



## bottlemania (Jun 20, 2007)

So, this is a side view.  You can clearly see, it's made of laminated layers of skin!  Don't know who's or what's skin they used, but it's definitely skin.  Ewww.  
 Paul


----------



## bottlemania (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks Rick.  I'm maybe going to try to post some better sized, better focus pics because the amount of detail is pretty mystifying.  Someone spent a LOT of time.
 Paul


----------



## Niko (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice find... I'm jealous...


----------



## capsoda (Jun 21, 2007)

I saw those in Thailand. They had things like the story of Budda and the story of some white flying elephant and some women who were Budda,s parents. That was back in the 70s. They were in shops that usually sold old stuff stolen from acient temples. Don't know for sure. The same shops could get you a B 52 if you wanted one.[&:]


----------



## bottlemania (Jun 21, 2007)

I want a B-52!!  Actually, with gas prices what they are I might have to settle for a Black Widow or a Mosquito (only two engines).  Thanks for the info about this thing being Thai.  I hope that it wasn't stolen from anywhere.  That's a pet peeve of mine when they go to places like Angkor Watt (sp?) and show where all the figure's head's have been busted off to sell to tourists...what a drag.  Maybe I'll run it past an asian antiques guy.  If it's old I'll donate it to the Asian Art Museum in Seattle.  I wouldn't mind seeing it behind glass.  Thanks again.
 Paul


----------

